# Catch up



## mollymoo (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello all, I haven't posted or been on here for a while and just wondered if anyone I've spoken to before has made the move over to NZ yet? What's new and where is everyone in their process? Not a lot new this way, house about ready to go in the market and that's about it. 

Hope all plans are going well for you all, will check back in again soon 
Mollymoo :0)


----------

